# Wow



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

This thing is a beast. 
http://fishhound.com/article/﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿poteau-man-catches-oklahoma-state-record-largemouth-bass-0
New Oklahoma State record.


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Must of been one heck of a hookset on that big gal, hopefully this guy had a fishing license!!! 

A real catch of a lifetime!!!!


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Ha yeah, not like the other guy. 
I wonder what must've been going through his mind to try and get your name in the record books, without getting a license.


----------



## Luns (Feb 10, 2010)

So much for the gene pool, they really need to find a way to not kill these fish but make the record legit.


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

Wow, I would never be able to catch a normal sized bass again lol! I must feel like reeling in a gill after that behemoth.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Luns said:


> So much for the gene pool, they really need to find a way to not kill these fish but make the record legit.


Really? I think not.....I'm sure that fish spawned many times and was probably close to death anyway.....what an awesome pattern on that fish....looks like a snake! But I do agree its crappy that you have to keep them but that's the way it is.....I dont like it either

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

FISHIN216 said:


> Really? I think not.....I'm sure that fish spawned many times and was probably close to death anyway.....what an awesome pattern on that fish....looks like a snake! But I do agree its crappy that you have to keep them but that's the way it is.....I dont like it either
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yea I hate u have to keep them need a better system. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bimmer (Aug 12, 2011)

That is a beast, to bad he wasn't using Mustad hooks.....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Bimmer said:


> That is a beast, to bad he wasn't using Mustad hooks.....


It ain't the gear, it's the fisherman. Right time, right place, right pattern. He should be proud!--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

ya'd think he be smiling a bit more too...


----------



## spfldbassguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Wow said:


> It ain't the gear, it's the fisherman. Right time, right place, right pattern. He should be proud!--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 56231





ezbite said:


> ya'd think he be smiling a bit more too...


+1 to both of your posts, exactly what I was thinking when I started to read this thread. Thanks guys.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow said:


> It ain't the gear, it's the fisherman. Right time, right place, right pattern. He should be proud!--Tim..............................................................................................................................................................
> View attachment 56231


He was referring to the hook a million contest by mustad. If you catch a state or world record fish on a mustad hook, your eligible for up to a million dollar paycheck. And by the way, you don't have to kill the fish to have it certified, somebody else just caught a new state record in the new england area that was certified by 2 wildlife officers and then released. If I can find it i'll post the link. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.wired2fish.com/Delaware-Record-Largemouth-Bass-Caught-WhatsUp6559 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

